# Top Saver works as advertised



## mtnwild

I'm right with you on this product. I use it on rusty knives and my table surfaces. Will not stain handle material on the knives and does not build up. Good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NBeener

Your stuff just cracks me up!

Now … I know ab-so-lute-ly nothing about this, but …. can you (anybody) just use [whatever grade of] steel wool OR a Scotchbrite pad, and … WD-40??

In other words, is this product /really/ any better than what my gut would tell me I should consider using?

Maybe you can try an experiment on your Craftsman, using Top Saver on half the top and WD-40 on the other half??

Just curious.

Also, a few cut-up carrots (or other veggies) would have made a HUGE difference in your soup ;-)


----------



## Bothus

Thanks to all for confirming my findings. I will wax it too.

NBeener:

CARROTS???! That's what was missing. No wonder the little woman didn't have seconds.

I'll think about experimenting with the Craftsman top as you suggested.

;;
J


----------



## blockhead

I've also used the Top Saver and love it! TIP: I sprayed the surface with TS and put a 60 grit pad on my orbital sander and used that on a large piece of Scotchbrite pad to clean the surface and it worked great. It took all of the yuck off the table top. Note: DO NOT use the hooked pad of the sander directly on the Scothbrite pad. I did that once and it broke off all of the hooks on the sander pad and it wouldn't hold sanding discs after that and had to replace the disc. I should've known better, hindsight is 20/20. 
Great review Bothus!


----------

